# Texas Culinary Academy



## txtca.student (Aug 23, 2003)

Anyone that plans to attend this school please visit with the students there. I am attending TCA, and can say i wish i had gone somewhere, anywhere else. The equip , along with most of the instructors are sub-par at best. If you do visit the campus walk around on your own, and talk to the students, without your sales rep, (placement rep), becuse that is all that school cares about, not the students but the $$$$$$$$$$$. 
Thank you all
A concerened student


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

That's good advice for anyone checking out any culinary school; sorry you learned the hard way.


----------



## chef matisse (Mar 12, 2004)

For the time and money involved, I would suggest no other school but the CIA (Culinary Institute of America).
They have more going on besides the classes, lectures, wine tasting, food field trips. There are also more clubs and food happening on the CIA campus than you could imagine. I would like to know how many culinary schools have an actual ice carving club? Not only an ice carving class but a club. There are so many great activities happening you have to pick and choose, you can't make it to all of them.

Matisse Selman


----------

